# Red Spot on my Electric Blue African One of my fish has got



## ranjansanyal2008 (May 3, 2017)

One of my fish has got a red spot on body, looks like the scales are pulled off. Could you please let me know the treatment? I'm attaching the photo.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like a wound to me; it will probably heal on it's own with time. I would just keep an eye on it and make sure that it does not get infected or get fungus.


----------



## ranjansanyal2008 (May 3, 2017)

Many thanks for your prompt response. Do I need to apply any sort of ulcer medicine on that spot?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

ranjansanyal2008 said:


> Many thanks for your prompt response. Do I need to apply any sort of ulcer medicine on that spot?


No just keep the nitrates as low as possible and the water clean.


----------



## ranjansanyal2008 (May 3, 2017)

Many thanks again.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> Looks like a wound to me; it will probably heal on it's own with time. I would just keep an eye on it and make sure that it does not get infected or get fungus.


+1...


----------



## ranjansanyal2008 (May 3, 2017)

thanks to all of you...I cannot see this spot anymore from yesterday night....hence I doubt was it a worm?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Sounds as though your fish is fine.


----------



## joselepiu (Jul 22, 2017)

just keep it under watch for about a week or 2...
just to be sure the is not a major aggression problem in your tank...


----------

